# Moving To UK



## mufasa (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder if anybody could advise me

I am moving to the UK from South Africa and would like to bring my Burmese pythons with me, could anybody advise me if there are any restrictions to this and if any licence's etc are required?

Any help regarding this would be greatly appreciated

Thank-you

John


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No you wont need any licencing under british law but you will need paper work to bring them in to the country.

Marina


----------



## mufasa (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Marina

Thank-you for the reply

Do you have any idea what paperwork would be needed?

Thanks Again

John


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Give defra a ring on +44 (0) 117 9591000.
Its crap (and cold) here though and if i were you i'd stay there!


----------



## mufasa (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it

Well I would rather put up with the cold than live in fear!

Thanks agian for the help


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Transportation paperwork stating what you are bringing in to the country.

Marina


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

mufasa said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it
> 
> Well I would rather put up with the cold than live in fear!
> 
> Thanks agian for the help


Plenty of people here living in fear mate, good luck with the move.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

replied to your thread on another forum ...................... it will in the end cost you massive tin to bring a burn over here . Only time i would bother is if you were bringing coloubrids that were not readily available in the uk like possible tigers and rouphis etc . Burms cost nothing in relation to import fees . That and the fact you would need an export permit from SA to send it over . Trust me , sell it there and get another here . That is unless you have far too much cash and dont mind the expences to get that exact snake over here . I have seen stranger things done for love of a pet but realistically , you can source them here easily and there is a lot more variety of morphs etc than in SA . 

cheers

Nik


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Would you be prepared to share with us with less knowledge how much money is in question?

Marina


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Export permit ££??
Import approx £300 inc' freight and inspections.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

you will need export permits from SA to send the snake out of the country . No import permits required this side . The smallest poly box that fits the regulations at SA cost 300 quid to send from the airport when you took it there personally . I havent a clue how much it will cost for you to have someone do it for you like a trader etc as they would certainly add a fee on for this . Then you have to buy the box and ensure the permits are all in check (spelling errors etc often cause a lot of grief) and the export permits can take a while to come through . I find if you know a petshop owner etc , he can acquire these permits a lot easier than a private application . Then yes , heathrow charge you their own ' undetermined ' fee . You are told this when you export the box but alas they havent a clue how much it is . When you parcel arrives at heathrow , you have like 24hrs to collect it and then you must pay the handling fee (to move it from the plane to the terminal) and then to have it sent to the animal holding termina ( i forget which 1 this is) and then you pay for the inspection of the animals . All in all you will be lucky to get change from 600 quid and that was like 4 yrs ago so who knows how much it will set you back now . It is really only financially viable to import large numbers of snakes from a seller and have buyers for them to spread the cost . Personally i am only saying that i would buy another burm here rather than hastle with the task of importing the animal from SA when it is a common species readily available here . 

Good luck . 

PS , if you have ever tried to phone heathrow animals dept , they do mention a fee at first of like 15 quid or so and thats fine . I even asked them if they were sure that was all and they said yes . Then i repeated the question ....was there any OTHER fees i am liable for and then the nomial 500 quid answer comes across . Very iritating . If they could give you a decent quote , i am sure many more people would be willing to try the feat but when it is unknown , you mut be prepered to foot the unexpected costs , especially if the snake is deamed to be ill .


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

I imported some animals into Heathrow Animal reception centre last year - the inspection fee was £176.50, VAT - 15% of the animals retail value, Handling fee (a licensed handler has to walk the animals through customs) - £240 ish, collection fee - £15 

Its fair to say I didnt eat for a month after having this much extraced from my wallet in one day - I certianly wont be importing any animals into the country via this method again.


----------

